# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Gëzuar ditëlindjen Xheladin HAMZA

## Agim Metbala

*I nderuar Xheladin HAMZA, përzemërsisht Ju uroj ditëlindjen, duke Ju dëshiruar së pari shëndet, mirëqenie, harmoni në jetën familiare e shoqërore, frymëzime edhe më të thella...e dhashtë Zoti që bashkarisht ta gëzojmë e promovojmë edhe librin e ri në vitin tjetër të ditëlindjes së Juaj...të "mobilizohemi" e bashkë t'i bijmë rreth e qark Shqipërisë bashkë me mikesha e miq nga Shqipëria...e në festimin e ditëlindjes në vijim, t'i postojmë fotot e t'i përshkruajmë përjetimet...
Rrnofsh si Pashtriku plak e u shtofsh edhe me shumë nipa e mbesa...Ju bëftë shtëpia "kuvend" nipërish e mbesash...*

----------


## MI CORAZON

Happy Birthday z. Xheladin!  :buzeqeshje: 

Ne mos gabohem , ky eshte ai zoteria i vargjeve te bukura? 

Megjithate...pershendetje!

----------


## Lordlover

I nderuar poet Xheladin Hamza! Kam nderin dhe kënaqësin që permes Forumit Shqiptar të përcjellë Urimet më të mira për ty me rastin e Ditlindjes. Duke u rritur vitet, uroj të shtohet edhe krijimtaria juaj. Edhe 100 vite te tjera të lumtura dhe të gëzuara. Gjitha të mirat per ty dhe familjen tënde.

Pershendetje dhe falemderime edhe pë ju z. Agim që duke hapur ketë temë urimi na mundësove të përcjellim urimet tona për poetin e nderuar.

----------

